# wiring diagram



## nobler18 (Aug 16, 2013)

How can I get a wiring diagram for my auto Trail chenney 858 1995 on a fiat chassy Thank you


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Ask Autotrail?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you mean "autoTrail cheyenne 858" I saw one on Ebay I think while looking for something else.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

have you looked or contacted sergent electrical ??
They are the electrical suppliers to Autotrail...
It may not be on website due to age but they would be my first place to contact by email or phone.

http://sargentshop.co.uk/Technical-Support


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hi I may be able to help, I have wiring diagram for 1997 cheyenne 584 but it covers several models. Could email it to you
Regards
Olly


----------

